# Show off what you've bought :)



## pansylove

A thread to show off piccys of things you've bought for your little ones :) 
_This did exist but I can't seem to find it so I'm starting a new one!_

Today I got my car seat, the pic is it on my pram which I LOVE :) and I got a bouncer for £7.50 in the asda baby sale. Bargain!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 77









photo (1).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## bumpyboo

Lovely pushchair!!! and that bouncer...what a bargain!!


----------



## MrsEngland

We have that bouncer cost me £15 at asda tho! lol. Took freaking ages to put together too.


----------



## shimmy

I have only got these :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0029.jpg
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pansylove

MrsEngland said:


> We have that bouncer cost me £15 at asda tho! lol. Took freaking ages to put together too.

Yeah it took me ages it's well complicated!! I only wanted to see it and now I can't get it apart to flat pack it dammit! 


Aww those socks are sweet :)


----------



## xCookieDough

pansylove - your pram is AMAZING! I love it, exactly up my street for when I look out for mine, bouncer is sooo cute to, wish i could by a pink or blue one, so have to see what im having before i buy a colour :DxO


----------



## pansylove

Aw thanks I LOVE it il put up more pics tomorrow of it with the carrycot and seat instead of the car seat. It's the mothercare spin but not the one they sell in the shops it's completely different. It's the limited edition jaquard one, the metal is shiny black not silver and the whole seat unit is so much nicer than the one they have out in the showrooms. You can only get this one online, it's very strange I don't understand, they should really show this one off because it's gorgeous!! :) x


----------



## pansylove

here it isssss :) not a very good pic because i don't have much space in my flat to step back and take a good pic!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0984.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## rainbows_x

Pansylove I looooooove your bouncer! x


----------



## pansylove

thank yooouu!! it was a bargain. 
more people need to put up pics of what they've bought!! i want to have a nose!! :) x


----------



## vinteenage

Oh goodness. We just got a crap load of stuff from the shower, haha.

I'm too lazy to go through and take pictures of everything...so here's the manufacturer's pictures!

We got this bedding, which I was lusting after and OH's grandmother surprised us with. I think it's discontinued now because I can't find it online anywhere anymore (it's all "Out of Stock"). I need to find a mobile though.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/banana-fish-elise-crib-bedding-set-xl.jpg

We got this pack n' play
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/51rRKWPunbL_AA260_.jpg
but we're going to try to exchange it for this one since it's the same thing, now on sale, and has a place to put diapers.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/51EaRoZx91L_AA260_.jpg

We got this exersaucer (the bottom of it is like a little trampoline so they can bounce!)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/51SvyDD4JDL_AA260_.jpg

Sleep and Rock
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41kGZBMFyeL_AA260_.jpg

This boppy,
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/513rOJzxJBL_AA260_.jpg

and my diaper bag, which I love.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41UpNSN0XCL_AA260_.jpg

We got tons of diapers, wipes, and clothes and such as well...


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I love that diaper bag! It is so adorable! It looks just like a purse. Where is that from?


----------



## vinteenage

Target!

It was my one splurge gift I had on there, haha. I went for black, figuring it'd be the easiest to keep nice looking and if OH needs to carry it he won't look _too_ silly. :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah that is probably best. The diaper bag I got for my baby shower is soooooo girly! It is 2 shades of pink with flowers and butterflys on it, so I feel bad for my OH when I make him carry it.


----------



## MrsEngland

vinteenage- That exersaucer thing is awesome i've never seen one before!


----------



## 18singlemom2b

aww such cute stuff, can't wait for my shower :)


----------



## vinteenage

Burchy314 said:


> Yeah that is probably best. The diaper bag I got for my baby shower is soooooo girly! It is 2 shades of pink with flowers and butterflys on it, so I feel bad for my OH when I make him carry it.

Aw haha!
We got this one from one of my friends, 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/resize.jpg

and that's going to be OHs, well, it's the one that'll be staying in his car!


----------



## lauram_92

how do i shrink my photos? they are too big to upload onto here? (it's just of a couple bits of clothes, i have next to nothing yet)


----------



## vinteenage

Laura, you can go to photobucket.com, make an account, and resize them there.


----------



## MissMamma

or open them with paint then cick resize..xx


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

hi girls, i dont post on here much, but thought i'd shove my nose in and show you what ive got. if you dont mind. :blush:

a lot of the stuff is still at MIL's or in boxes. 
sorry if the pics dont turn out right :shrug: i have no clue!!
 



Attached Files:







51DqfN24-hL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









51lUKfWIyKL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









cot.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 7









nursery1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dink_90

sophie-lou said:


> hi girls, i dont post on here much, but thought i'd shove my nose in and show you what ive got. if you dont mind. :blush:
> 
> a lot of the stuff is still at MIL's or in boxes.
> sorry if the pics dont turn out right :shrug: i have no clue!!


Eeeee!, the my jungle family theme bedding! this is the one I have fallen in love with and am soon to be getting! How gorgeous is it?! hehe 

x


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Dink_90 said:


> sophie-lou said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, i dont post on here much, but thought i'd shove my nose in and show you what ive got. if you dont mind. :blush:
> 
> a lot of the stuff is still at MIL's or in boxes.
> sorry if the pics dont turn out right :shrug: i have no clue!!
> 
> 
> Eeeee!, the my jungle family theme bedding! this is the one I have fallen in love with and am soon to be getting! How gorgeous is it?! hehe
> 
> xClick to expand...

I love it. It looks so good when its up too. I'm waiting for all the bedding to dry at the moment, so once its done and I've put it on, I'll show you what it looks like :) hope its as good at the pics on mothercare


----------



## lauram_92

hum, i hope this works. :D here some stuff i have.. i really don't have much.. :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^^ those shoes are adorable


----------



## 17thy

also used website photos lol

https://halfpricekidstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/jennylindcrib1.jpg
our crib

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:mqMdHbbWOuEKiM:https://www.babybiggift.com/admin/uploads/Kolcraft-Tender.jpg&t=1
our bassinet

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dH6n3dzyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
our bouncer

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3Diz8fFq6a8/SR0w5OGHZlI/AAAAAAAAAAM/NJXR0IPD2yM/s320/Fisher-Price+Papasan.jpg
Our swing


----------



## vinteenage

That's an awesome crib! It looks very vintage.

We're not getting our crib until Finn needs it (no place to put it!) but we're planning on getting this one. OH's parents are buying it for us. I love it.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/0065458241837_500X500.jpg


----------



## lauram_92

QuintinsMommy said:


> ^^ those shoes are adorable

and a total bargain, they were only £1 so i just had to get them! 3-6 months size.


----------



## pansylove

where are those boots from!! £1!!! they're gorgeous! :)


----------



## pansylove

17thy i love your bouncer! SO CUTE :)


----------



## EffyKat

Just a few of the things we have. Otherwise I'd be here all day and so would everyone else 

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/39919_1497618633518_1025694069_31438043_1342400_n.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/40685_1497623673644_1025694069_31438069_5289805_n.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/40496_1497622713620_1025694069_31438067_6403135_n.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/40091_1497621153581_1025694069_31438058_5761534_n.jpg
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/40003_1497615393437_1025694069_31438027_5133180_n.jpg


----------



## rjb

17thy said:


> also used website photos lol
> 
> https://halfpricekidstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/jennylindcrib1.jpg
> our crib
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:mqMdHbbWOuEKiM:https://www.babybiggift.com/admin/uploads/Kolcraft-Tender.jpg&t=1
> our bassinet
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dH6n3dzyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> our bouncer
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3Diz8fFq6a8/SR0w5OGHZlI/AAAAAAAAAAM/NJXR0IPD2yM/s320/Fisher-Price+Papasan.jpg
> Our swing

we have the same swing! how much was yours?


----------



## LoisP

Just a few random bits i have pictures of on my computer...

:thumbup:

Pic 1 : Pram: silvercross 3d
Pic 2 and 3: Car signs for me and my mums cars
Pic 4: Moses basket
Pic 5: His coming home coat, i loooove it :D


----------



## vinteenage

Lois there was a coat similar to the one you bought for Shaun at Sears yesterday and I was so tempted to buy it! Finn has three snow suits though so I resisted...

We exchanged our pack n' play yesterday, so this one is now fully set up in the house! I like it a lot in person, the print is cute.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41GIK591TWL_SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Lois there was a coat similar to the one you bought for Shaun at Sears yesterday and I was so tempted to buy it! Finn has three snow suits though so I resisted...
> 
> We exchanged our pack n' play yesterday, so this one is now fully set up in the house! I like it a lot in person, the print is cute.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/41GIK591TWL_SL500_AA300_.jpg

yeah same with Shaun he has too many coats and snow suits as it is, but it was £8 so i couldn't resist lol :)

Aww that pack n play is too cute!


----------



## MrsEngland

We bought little girl this from pumpkin patch today...
https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/W10/IM/Web_Images/babies/W10_nb0034_LGE.jpg

And these are my two favourite things her nanna bought her on our shopping spree on wednesday...
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Th22IhexL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51SDZiloKAL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

Oh and got this today and i love it!
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BqwTknPcL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen50percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## Youngling

LoisP said:


> Just a few random bits i have pictures of on my computer...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Pic 1 : Pram: silvercross 3d
> Pic 2 and 3: Car signs for me and my mums cars
> Pic 4: Moses basket
> Pic 5: His coming home coat, i loooove it :D

Aww where did u get the personalised car sign from?
x


----------



## mayb_baby

@ LoisP we have the same pram mines black though :) xxx


----------



## LoisP

Off Ebay Kayleigh hun
put in 'personalised on board' and theres an ebay shop they're like £2.99 each loads of pick from :thumbup: 

And you have fantastic choice lorna :winkwink: i loveee it :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Why thank you xxx


----------



## RachelRae

Everybody has the cutest things for their little ones! I'm jealous. ;)


I'll have to take some pictures of the bits we have for our baby. 

xx


----------



## Sentiment

girls I found this website, since im a little stretched on money, I was delighted to find this website, hope this helps you guys out, from the US. 

https://www.sweetweepeats.com/


----------



## 17thy

rjb said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> also used website photos lol
> 
> https://halfpricekidstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/jennylindcrib1.jpg
> our crib
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:mqMdHbbWOuEKiM:https://www.babybiggift.com/admin/uploads/Kolcraft-Tender.jpg&t=1
> our bassinet
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dH6n3dzyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> our bouncer
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3Diz8fFq6a8/SR0w5OGHZlI/AAAAAAAAAAM/NJXR0IPD2yM/s320/Fisher-Price+Papasan.jpg
> Our swing
> 
> we have the same swing! how much was yours?Click to expand...

a friend gave it to me for free. her son used it for a couple months, then stopped, so she gave it to me because i can put it to good use now, :)


----------



## GemmaLeanne

matching boots! :D!! :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG0112A.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 18singlemom2b

very cute things everyone!


----------



## divershona

bought these bits yesterday for bubs's christmas presents, they are all wrapped up now too :D
 



Attached Files:







fx4gjbng.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2









blossom-farm-musical-keys.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2









stacking-cups-12212015.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pansylove

awaaaah :D

more pics everyone!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I've got:

Travel system £60 BARGAIN! :) which OH brought, Travel cot, Moses Basket, 6 bibs, 40 baby grows in different sizes, a cuddle towel, a teddy (a cow!), 4 hats, a pair of booties, 120 nappies only cost me £6 with vouchers lol! :D and about 120 wipes too! and a changing bag (from boots!)

Still got a cot to get, bathing stuff, bouncer, seat, toys and more clothes.

https://clothingattescomedia.live.venda.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/kl021034/kl021034_m.jpg 

https://clothingattescomedia.live.venda.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/kl013189/kl013189_l.jpg

https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/graco-quattro-tour-deluxe-travel-system-chocolate-lime-5046.jpg
Ooo people should post some piccies! (Yep I'm one of them mums to be who get excited even over pics of baby things. :blush:)


----------



## lauram_92

yazz_n_bump - you have got so much stuff :O and i love your pram! i see in your pregnancy ticker you are nineteen weeks, i wish i was that prepared then! i am almost 26 weeks and you have waay more than me! just means i'll have to do some serious shopping :D are you going to find out if you're having a boy or a girl?

i wish i had more stuff to upload picture of :(


----------



## LoisP

View attachment 129373



LO's wardrobe! :)


View attachment 129374



And again...


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

lauram_92 said:


> yazz_n_bump - you have got so much stuff :O and i love your pram! i see in your pregnancy ticker you are nineteen weeks, i wish i was that prepared then! i am almost 26 weeks and you have waay more than me! just means i'll have to do some serious shopping :D are you going to find out if you're having a boy or a girl?
> 
> i wish i had more stuff to upload picture of :(


Hehe thanks, I was obessesing over the travel system but knew me and OH couldn't afford it, I got in from work one night and OH had brought the exact one for £60 (off one owner who had only used it twice as her mum brought her another pram! :happydance:) 
Hehe, I had to start preparing early because me and OH just brought a house so most our money will be going on bills and sorting the house out now till January time lol. Also got really lucky and got a free moses basket, highchair & travel cot cos my neighbour's baby had out grown them. :happydance:
Haha, :happydance: shoppings way fun, wait till the January sales then have a little slurge! That's what I'm now waiting for. :D
Not sure if we're going to find out if it's a boy or girl as my family don't want to know and OH has now said he doesn't mind not finding out, and I could never keep it a secret from everyone! Might change my mind and find out though at the 20 week scan which is next week. :happydance:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

LoisP said:


> View attachment 129373
> 
> 
> 
> LO's wardrobe! :)
> 
> 
> View attachment 129374
> 
> 
> 
> And again...



Ok I just had a awing fit!! So cute! :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Yazz_n_bump said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129373
> 
> 
> 
> LO's wardrobe! :)
> 
> 
> View attachment 129374
> 
> 
> 
> And again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just had a awing fit!! So cute! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks! Hours and hours of organising but it's finally tidy (unlike in the picture, everything was sort of thrown it wherever it would fit :haha:)


----------



## lauram_92

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Hehe thanks, I was obessesing over the travel system but knew me and OH couldn't afford it, I got in from work one night and OH had brought the exact one for £60 (off one owner who had only used it twice as her mum brought her another pram! :happydance:)
> Hehe, I had to start preparing early because me and OH just brought a house so most our money will be going on bills and sorting the house out now till January time lol. Also got really lucky and got a free moses basket, highchair & travel cot cos my neighbour's baby had out grown them. :happydance:
> Haha, :happydance: shoppings way fun, wait till the January sales then have a little slurge! That's what I'm now waiting for. :D
> Not sure if we're going to find out if it's a boy or girl as my family don't want to know and OH has now said he doesn't mind not finding out, and I could never keep it a secret from everyone! Might change my mind and find out though at the 20 week scan which is next week. :happydance:

aww thats so sweet of him. i got a second hand pram (but i am not allowed it in my house because apparently it is unlucky.. so it is at this randoms house...) yeah, i think i will have to do some clothes shopping for himself :D getting my room painted just now so i'll have to wait until thats done cause i have to stay in my brothers tiny room, and there isn't much space (i live with my parentaaaals!) i wanted to find out if i was having a boy or girl from the second i found out i was pregnant! i am just so impatient!  when you're at the scan you might suddenly decide! it would be nice for a surpise when he/she is born, but i couldn't wait to start buying blue or pink!

and loisp, your wee mans cupboard looks adorable! and so packed! i like the wall paper :)


----------



## LoisP

View attachment 129405

^ Wardrobe. Bit tidier now.

View attachment 129406

^ Attention seeker. Perfect! :haha:

View attachment 129407

^ Mischief Maker. Also perfect :winkwink:

View attachment 129408

^ I'm cool just like my daddy, not so perfect..... :rofl: But cute...

View attachment 129409

^His newborn clothes.​


----------



## lauram_92

wow lois, you have soo much clothes! i can't wait to go on a proper clothes shop :D


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> wow lois, you have soo much clothes! i can't wait to go on a proper clothes shop :D

Thank god for multipacks! :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

lois you make me so ashamed! my house is a tip, LOs room is chaos and i just dont feel prepared when i look at how amazing oranized you are :cry: 
please can we say no more lois pics allowed until my house is as nice and organized as hers :haha:


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> lois you make me so ashamed! my house is a tip, LOs room is chaos and i just dont feel prepared when i look at how amazing oranized you are :cry:
> please can we say no more lois pics allowed until my house is as nice and organized as hers :haha:

Sorry! :haha:
I have random OCD moments where i'll spend the whole day tidying and organising everything! I'm not always a neat freak...trust me my room is a MESS right now!


----------



## lauram_92

you should see my room, it is in the middle of getting painted and i don't even have the paint! (it got painted white as a base coat but i need to pick out the proper colour).. my carpet is still pretty new so not getting a new one, and it is purple.. having a boy so what colour should i paint the walls to go with purple? :S
wanted a jade green colour, but i am not sure..


----------



## babytime1992

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd506/febmar2011/51Q6p7wlZ1L_AA260_.jpg

I finally bought overalls! I've been looking for some forever...I found these at target today. literally...obsessed with them hahah


----------



## youtalkcrap

aww they are sweet x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

babytime1992 said:


> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd506/febmar2011/51Q6p7wlZ1L_AA260_.jpg
> 
> I finally bought overalls! I've been looking for some forever...I found these at target today. literally...obsessed with them hahah

N'aww there cute! :D


----------



## pansylove

i lose those!! i've got a girly version :) i'll put a piccy up later! x


----------



## pansylove

i meant i love those not i lose those!! oops !


----------



## divershona

urgh i need to find the camera and take like a zillion pictures now hehe

*off on the hunt for the camera* ... failing that i'll pinch one of my dad's :haha:


----------



## Brionybaby

Ohhhh all scarlett's things are at my apartment ready for when i move in so i cant get pics today but will defo when i'm next there sorting through things :) 
Lois your wallpaper is gorgeous, just thought i'd tell you hehe xx


----------



## LoisP

Brionybaby said:


> Ohhhh all scarlett's things are at my apartment ready for when i move in so i cant get pics today but will defo when i'm next there sorting through things :)
> Lois your wallpaper is gorgeous, just thought i'd tell you hehe xx

Thank you! I was chuffed when I found it, really cheerful and bold :D
xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

divershona said:


> urgh i need to find the camera and take like a zillion pictures now hehe
> 
> *off on the hunt for the camera* ... failing that i'll pinch one of my dad's :haha:

Oo show us! :)


----------



## divershona

Yazz_n_bump said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> urgh i need to find the camera and take like a zillion pictures now hehe
> 
> *off on the hunt for the camera* ... failing that i'll pinch one of my dad's :haha:
> 
> Oo show us! :)Click to expand...

couldnt find a camera lol but i've pinched my sister's iphone to take the pictures ... just need to wait on her loading them all onto her laptop and sending me them lol


----------



## divershona

lol i didn't realise just how much LO had hehe ... and its all neutral stuff (well except the odd bits that were like 10p each in closing down sales hehe) not got pics of everything because some of it is in the washing machine and on the clothes dryer 

i've put it in spoiler things because there is so many pictures :haha:


Spoiler
https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/cominghomeoutfit2.jpg
baby's coming home outfit :D

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/195.jpg
got loads of packs of nappies, a few in each size of: size one, two, three and four

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/194.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/193.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/192.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/191.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/190.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/189.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/187.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/185.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/183.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/182.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/179.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/177.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/176.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/175.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/174.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/171.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/170.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/169.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/167.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/162.jpg
this is my favourite bit of clothing that i have bought for LO

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/159.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/157.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/156.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/155.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/154.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/beans%20bits/153.jpg

 



Attached Files:







babybits003.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









babybits001.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









babybits006.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









babybits007.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









babybits008.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauram_92

wow. thats a lot of photos! and what nice stuff. i love the jumper in the first picture with the little ears! and the rabbits boots. the vest saying 'i only cry when ugly people hold me' is hilarious!


----------



## divershona

lauram_92 said:


> wow. thats a lot of photos! and what nice stuff. i love the jumper in the first picture with the little ears! and the rabbits boots. the vest saying 'i only cry when ugly people hold me' is hilarious!

i know its loads hehe my little sister helped me sort stuff out today so we took pictures of everything too hehe ... figured people wouldn't want to be scrolling down for an hour to see the next post hence the spoiler :haha:

i love the jumper too ... well its actually a coat but whats the real difference? my dad thinks its going to make the baby look like a little polar bear when he/she comes out of hospital hehe and i couldn't agree more, i think its sooooooooo cute :D


----------



## lov3hat3

only 12 weeks so not really going to buy too much till after christmas as ill know the sex then and i know im getting lots of baby stuff too :) But my sisters soo excited she couldnt help herself when she saw these and i love thumper out of bambi! lol
 



Attached Files:







100_1026.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8









100_1028.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mei190

lov3hat3 said:


> only 12 weeks so not really going to buy too much till after christmas as ill know the sex then and i know im getting lots of baby stuff too :) But my sisters soo excited she couldnt help herself when she saw these and i love thumper out of bambi! lol

That Thumper outfit is very cute. Mind me asking where it is from? I got a georgeous Thumper outfit from Tesco the other day, they were putting out all the new disney clothes :happydance:


----------



## lov3hat3

Mei190 said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> only 12 weeks so not really going to buy too much till after christmas as ill know the sex then and i know im getting lots of baby stuff too :) But my sisters soo excited she couldnt help herself when she saw these and i love thumper out of bambi! lol
> 
> That Thumper outfit is very cute. Mind me asking where it is from? I got a georgeous Thumper outfit from Tesco the other day, they were putting out all the new disney clothes :happydance:Click to expand...

i love it! haha Its from asda :) ahh right, i want to get more so might check out tesco too!x


----------



## Mei190

lov3hat3 said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> only 12 weeks so not really going to buy too much till after christmas as ill know the sex then and i know im getting lots of baby stuff too :) But my sisters soo excited she couldnt help herself when she saw these and i love thumper out of bambi! lol
> 
> That Thumper outfit is very cute. Mind me asking where it is from? I got a georgeous Thumper outfit from Tesco the other day, they were putting out all the new disney clothes :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i love it! haha Its from asda :) ahh right, i want to get more so might check out tesco too!xClick to expand...

Think I might pop to Asda then! You should definately check Tesco if you want to get more Disney. They had quite a few different Thumper ones at Tesco as well :thumbup:


----------



## lov3hat3

Mei190 said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> only 12 weeks so not really going to buy too much till after christmas as ill know the sex then and i know im getting lots of baby stuff too :) But my sisters soo excited she couldnt help herself when she saw these and i love thumper out of bambi! lol
> 
> That Thumper outfit is very cute. Mind me asking where it is from? I got a georgeous Thumper outfit from Tesco the other day, they were putting out all the new disney clothes :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i love it! haha Its from asda :) ahh right, i want to get more so might check out tesco too!xClick to expand...
> 
> Think I might pop to Asda then! You should definately check Tesco if you want to get more Disney. They had quite a few different Thumper ones at Tesco as well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol, yeah i definatly will do! they're just soo cute cant help wanting to buy them lol xx


----------



## rjb

i wonder where we can get Disney stuff around here.. i know of a disney store somewhere, but not sure where :shrug:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Here a some pics of some of the stuff we have for LO. Everything is stuffed in bags just now as the nursery carpet got fitted today so we had to move everything into our room! 

All the clothes at the bottom of the little wardrobe are mostly 2nd hand but in great condition, so tomorrow we may start washing everything that needs to be washed and organising it so its not just stuffed anywhere!

We have most things we need now, only major thing left is the cotbed mattress which SIL is meant to be buying us... so really just need to start organising and sorting everything out!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0139.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 10









DSCF0140.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11









DSCF0141.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9









DSCF0108.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 11









mosesb.png
File size: 486.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kandyfloss

OMG mrsmurphy2be, you are seriously organised ! I thought I had lots of clothes but know im going shopping haha. Its quite annoying though because all my family are buying stuff and not giving it to be till after he's born.... I need to know what else to buy. Shouldnt moan though xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

rjb said:


> i wonder where we can get Disney stuff around here.. i know of a disney store somewhere, but not sure where :shrug:

Walmart usually has baby disney stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

are people from the us or the uk?
because if you're from the us is the stuff from after your baby shower?
'cause in the uk we don't do baby showers. but we usually get presents of like clothes etc, when the baby is born :)
^ so i won't be buying much clothes cause people seem to give you so much..


----------

